# Diamond fret saw



## Dave Huxley (6 Mar 2010)

Hello everyone this my first time in this department I'm usually on the spinny side. I have been tempted to buy a scroll saw for some time to work in conjunction with my wood turning projects and especially interested in making childrens toys for my many grand children. 
There is a Diamond fret saw for sale locally very little used and looks new, I think it's six or seven years old,it also comes with a seat attatched to the table.
The person selling is saying make me an offer,maybe some one could give a clue as to the value and more importanantly would it be suitable for my work as mentioned.
I have been getting ideas from this forum for quite a time and SIP gets a good write up for the price range. I would apprecate any help and comments.
Many thanks Dave


----------



## StevieB (6 Mar 2010)

Hi Dave, Good question about the price of Diamonds, they are extremely variable if you watch e-bay! Some people love em, others are not so keen. Gill is our resident expert on them and finds her 'collection' great. I bought one for £50 off e-bay and have never got on with it - currently sitting under my bench collecting dust. 

Essentially diamonds are good saws, and are certainly not bottom of the range type chiwanese saws. They will take a range of blades up to and including hacksaw blades and certainly have their fans. They also have the ability to cut with the blade at any angle, so you could feed timber into the side of the saw if you felt the need. I think this is my problem with it, I just couldn't cope with the cut direction not being forwards. For some it obviously works though as they certainly have a following. The designer and maker has now passed away sadly, but he used to fettle and repair saws literally brought back to his door.

As for value, I wouldnt go into 3 figures for one, simply because you can get them for less than that on e-bay regularly. If its in fantastic nick try £75 and see if the seller winces, if its looking a bit used then start at £50. Be interested to hear how you get on with it - as I say some love em but I have never really got on with mine, which could say more about me than the saw! For £50 you can always chuck it onto e-bay if you do not get on with it though, you should make that back.

Steve


----------



## Dave Huxley (7 Mar 2010)

Many thanks Stevie for your very interesting reply, it sounds very different to the usual fret/scroll saw, I didn't realise it would take all those different blades and the varied cutting positions.

After receiving your reply I had a look on ebay and sure enough there is one there now with five days to go and currently on £20. I will have another look at it during the week and let you know what I decided. I have never used a scroll saw so the sawing position may not affect me so much.(Am I talking myself into another dust collector! )
Many thanks again Stevie for your help.
Dave


----------



## philb88 (7 Mar 2010)

StevieB":367gj5ux said:


> Hi Dave, Good question about the price of Diamonds, they are extremely variable if you watch e-bay! Some people love em, others are not so keen. Gill is our resident expert on them and finds her 'collection' great. I bought one for £50 off e-bay and have never got on with it - currently sitting under my bench collecting dust.
> 
> Essentially diamonds are good saws, and are certainly not bottom of the range type chiwanese saws. They will take a range of blades up to and including hacksaw blades and certainly have their fans. They also have the ability to cut with the blade at any angle, so you could feed timber into the side of the saw if you felt the need. I think this is my problem with it, I just couldn't cope with the cut direction not being forwards. For some it obviously works though as they certainly have a following. The designer and maker has now passed away sadly, but he used to fettle and repair saws literally brought back to his door.
> 
> ...



For £50 id snap your hand off! Especially seen as its stuck under your bench!


----------



## StevieB (8 Mar 2010)

Where are you at Phil - local(ish) to me in Kent?

Steve


----------



## cambournepete (12 Mar 2010)

That one on Ebay stayed at £20 until 15 minutes before the end and shot up to £225 in the last few seconds!
And no it wasn't me that bought it.


----------



## Dave Huxley (13 Mar 2010)

Thank goodness the old chap with the one I know about doesn't have a computer and thinks ebay is a coastal resort !
Dave


----------



## kevin dwyer (16 Mar 2012)

Hi StevieB, don't suppose you still have a diamond fretsaw under your bench ? Used to have one and sold it, big mistake, don't think any of the other fretsaws even cut straight. kev.


----------



## Gill (17 Mar 2012)

£225 for a Diamond with the seat attachment is definitely not expensive. I'd say someone got a bargain.

It's as amusing to see Diamond saws and SIPs being mentioned in the same thread as it would be to see sour-dough bread being sold alongside Mother's Pride  .

Please don't burst into tears, Phil, but I live in Worcestershire too and I've got three Diamonds in my stable, none of which are for sale. They're tough but they won't last for ever and I reckon that with a little bit of cannibalism they'll see me out.


----------



## cambournepete (17 Mar 2012)

kevin dwyer":2oqzt5dt said:


> Hi StevieB, don't suppose you still have a diamond fretsaw under your bench ? Used to have one and sold it, big mistake, don't think any of the other fretsaws even cut straight. kev.


No, he doesn't - it's under my bench gathering dust. :roll: 
I plan on trying to use it properly in the next few weeks but if I don't get on with it it's likely to be for sale...


----------



## kevin dwyer (17 Mar 2012)

hi Pete, let me know if you want to sell it. kev
[email protected]


----------

